# $5 hands for props at Buy Costumes!



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

So glad you posted this! Just ordered three sets. I love these hands and have used them on different props. That's a heck of a deal on these!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> So glad you posted this! Just ordered three sets. I love these hands and have used them on different props. That's a heck of a deal on these!


Awesome, I'm glad you got some. It is rare to be able to get realistic left and right hands for such a low price. They have other deals too, but these jumped out at me and "grabbed" my attention.  I wanted to share the joy, even though I am not ordering any this time.

Eric


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

They look like the ones Spirit had, I bought two pairs on Nov. 1st for $5 each too, nice score, I also struggle to find good hands


----------



## FearingtonHouse (Oct 10, 2011)

FYI, those look exactly like some that I picked up at a Kerr Drug store here in NC for $6.50, so if you can't get one online, maybe next year at a Kerr Drug?

My version of these hands are very rigid with the painted plastic hand extending just past the wrist - after that, they were cardboard and then it was covered with a bloodied shirt sleeve. The back of the hands had pretty realistic zombie wounds on them. I think they look great and bought a right & left hand.


----------



## Janice (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info on the hands. I got two pair plus two of the costumes above ($10) for new props next year. I'd spend more than that on fabric alone.
Also got a witch ground breaker, life-size mummy skeleton, big light-up spider, groom skeleton (for my bride) and pumpkin danglers. Feeling stoked and looking
forward to doing makeovers on these props for next year.

Edit: Wow. That costume picture posted extra LARGE. sorry


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks, I just ordered 3. You always need hands for something.

I also go the hanging skeleton in chains for $10 clearance. Woohoo!


----------



## Shift (Oct 19, 2013)

Lucky! Shipping sucks to Canada. Takes Way form it being a deal


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I see this thread got moved from the Props area similar to the BuyCostumes general discussion thread I had started that got moved to this section as well. Still don't get it as people want to elaborate on items they buy and thought that was frown upon in this area.

I have these arms as well and use them for props too, as opposed to ground breaking arms. I was able to find a few pairs of different styles of left/right arm last year at Halloween City and bought a few pairs on clearance, but other than that, Dollar Tree and 99 Cent Only stores only carry one hand or arm not both. And at the low end these type of body parts are hard to find. Great sale price. 

BTW that ghost costume pictured above was also carried by GR and should be super nice. I had considered picking it up but bought 3 other costumes instead. Probably regret later not getting it.


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks just got two sets as well as that ghost costume and a creepy pumping heart prop.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I got two pairs of the hands from Spirit for prop building. They will always come in "handy". 

And they're also only $5.


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks like the shipping is a flat rate. I put 10 of those skeleton torsos with chains in the cart and shipping was still $7 for 70 pounds worth of skeletons!


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks! I just ordered 2.
Do these have full forearms under the sleeves?


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

drzeus said:


> Thanks! I just ordered 2.
> Do these have full forearms under the sleeves?


The vinyl hand only goes to the wrist, then it is cardboard. The wooden post inside helps with mounting, especially to a pvc armature.
These are easily painted too. I use acrylic tube paints thinned with 70% ISO alcohol.

Eric


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks Eric! (sorry, next time I will read the whole thread- lol).


----------

